# Talked to a counselor, she recommended...



## NoMoreRunnin (Oct 7, 2012)

I finally talked to someone about my S.A. 
I went to talk to a counselor about my classes and eventually I admitted I was struggling because of a bunch of issues. We talked some, which was really hard, I had only ever told my mother about my issues, and that went badly. 
The counselor was very calm and gave me a phone number to this place, she said it was a way to make a phone call and just talk to some people first.

I haven't called yet, but I googled the place. Can someone tell me what they think? Does this seem right?

http://www.heritagevalley.org/Facilities/StauntonClinic_About.aspx

Is there a better option for me to take a first step?


----------



## Pam (Feb 14, 2009)

It looks like an outpatient clinic where you could go for therapy. I go to one like that myself. It's either that or see someone in private practice for more money. Clinics usually charge less, or, if you have no health insurance, you pay on a sliding scale.


----------



## TeenyBeany (Sep 3, 2008)

Yep yep. Outpatient clinic


----------

